# Spiele auf Linux



## CraZyRaIN (19. März 2004)

Mich würd interessieren, welche Spiele auf (SuSE) Linux laufen. und ob man sie ähnlich einfach installieren kann wie auf einem Microsoft-System?

was gibt es zu beachten 

vielen dank im voraus für antworten  ;-)


----------



## Sinac (19. März 2004)

Es werden immer mehr spiele auch für Linux angeboten, müsstest du
dich mal umschaun, je nach dem wonach du suchst, aber z.B.
CS und UT2003 und solche Sachen gibt es auf jeden Fall.
Ansonsten gibt es eine kommerziell Wine Variante (Ich komm nicht
auf den namen) die eine DirectX Umgebung emuliert und damit
sollen angebilich fast alle Spiele laufen und zum Teil schneller als
unter Windows!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## CraZyRaIN (19. März 2004)

das wäre ja zu genial und würde meinen umstieg ja nahezuperfekt machen *gg*

ja cs is schon nich schlecht wenn das läuft. und gibt es spiele, also nich sone "kleinen", die nur auf linux laufen und nich auf windows?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (19. März 2004)

Hallo!

Sinac, das heißt WineX, damit kann man, so weit ich weiß, manche DirectX Spiele emulieren.
Gute Seiten für solche Informationen:

http://frankscorner.org/ - Frank's corner
http://www.holarse.de/ - DIE deutschsprachige Seite wenn es um Spiele und Linux geht

Ich denke da wirst du schon was finden. 
Ich hatte schon Sim City 3 (Linux Version), Quake3, Enemy Territory und jetzt neuerdings
die offizielle Linuxversion von Unreal Tournament 2004 am laufen.
Aber wenn du der richtige Hardcore-Zocker bist der jede neue Demo und jedes neue Spiel
ausprobiert und spielen will, dann führt kein Weg um Windows XP herum. 

Thorsten


----------



## CraZyRaIN (19. März 2004)

ut2004? goil

danke für eure hilfe!

werde mich auf den seiten mal umgucken! BIG thx


----------



## SirToby (24. März 2004)

*noch ein game....*

Bei
http://www.americasarmy.com
kannst auch das Spiel America's Army v2.0.0a herunterladen...

Gleiches habe ich auch gemacht, das Spiel installiert.....und es läuft wie ne 1 

mein System: SuSE Linux 9.0 Prof.


----------



## morex (24. März 2004)

hmm spile für Linux also das was bei mir leuft aufem Fedora Core 1 ist
1:Cube
2:UT 2003
3:UT 2004
4:Quake 3
5:Counterstrike über winex
6:und sonst alles was über wine oder winex geht

Aber muss sagen zum spilen ist Linux das falsche feleicht nen dummes Suse oder so  oder hmmpf was noch nen Red Hat oder Fedora


----------



## SirToby (24. März 2004)

*hm?*



> _Original geschrieben von morex _
> *Aber muss sagen zum spilen ist Linux das falsche feleicht nen dummes Suse oder so  oder hmmpf was noch nen Red Hat oder Fedora *



Ich will ja hier nicht nen Schlauberger raushängen lassen, aber an Deiner Ausdrucksweise solltest Du noch arbeiten. Was meinst Du mit dem Satz? - Lies mal die Posting-Regeln der Moderatoren; als kleinen Tipp


----------



## JohannesR (25. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von morex _
> *Aber muss sagen zum spilen ist Linux das falsche feleicht nen dummes Suse oder so  oder hmmpf was noch nen Red Hat oder Fedora *



Entschuldigung, aber das ist schwachsinn. Syntaktisch wie semantisch. Du kannst dich als verwarnt betrachten, ich erwarte in zukunft Beiträge mit einem ordentlichen Satzbau, einer halbwegs korrekten Rechtschreibung sowie Satzzeichen!


----------

